# Huge White oak slab



## Wolfking42084 (Dec 11, 2009)

Being an arborist, I am not to familiar with every sawmill made. I took a 50" dbh White Oak log to a guy who saws lumber for me quite often. He could not put it on his normal circular mill due to the weight and diameter, so we sawed it on another small mill he sets up. It is something resembling a lucas mill, but much older with no paint. Anyway, We cut boards off both top and bottom and left a 4" slab in the very center for me a kitchen table. This little mill was amazing and I was very pleased with the way the table top turned out. Any suggestions on legs or whatever for a kitchen table? Pics coming soon! thanks logan


----------



## excess650 (Dec 11, 2009)

Waynesville? I've been through Waynesville on 2 wheels....sidetrip off the BRP, and probably on the way to Maggie Valley.

A 4" thick table top out of oak is going to be HEAVY! I'm thinking you'll need trestle legs because of the weight, and a crane to move it.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 11, 2009)

excess650 said:


> Waynesville? I've been through Waynesville on 2 wheels....sidetrip off the BRP, and probably on the way to Maggie Valley.
> 
> A 4" thick table top out of oak is going to be HEAVY! I'm thinking you'll need trestle legs because of the weight, and a crane to move it.



Yeah, 50" wide and 4" thick? Heavy is the understatement of the day. You didn't say how long?

I've cut some red oak slabs that were 36"x6'x2" and they were over 200 lbs each.

That would be pretty but I don't know how you would ever move it.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Dec 11, 2009)

I can lift one end of it. But carrying it, is another story. The wheel loader said it was 615#. 50"x9'x4". I was thinking about using some mtn laurel I have that is as big as your leg around. I just dont want the conventional 4 legs and thats it holding it up. Any unique ideas?


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 2 pieces of Sassafrass that had vine grow around them, making them spiral. I was going to make walking sticks out of them, untill I realized how big they were, about 6" in diameter. Then I decided to use them for table legs on the outside and square legs in the back. I'll get a pic of them tomorrow, Joe.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 11, 2009)

My mother has an oak harvest table, the type with 5 legs and 6 leaves can be added. That thing is heavy as hell and not near as stout as your table will be.


----------



## DRB (Dec 11, 2009)

Can't wait for the pics. 

 opcorn:


----------



## BobL (Dec 11, 2009)

DRB said:


> Can't wait for the pics.
> 
> opcorn:



+1 opcorn:


----------



## BlueRider (Dec 12, 2009)

Id be real tempted to use some split stone blocks for the legs.


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 12, 2009)

Did you cut any 6x6 or 8x8 out of the rest of the oak?


----------



## billstuewe (Dec 12, 2009)

First off, when you begin a post With "Huge" "Big" or anything like that Pictures are required!!!!:greenchainsaw:
If you are wanting the table to be rustic looking--natural edges etc., you might consider natural pedistals. I cut up a tornado downed pecan earlier this year and the top and bottom cuts gave me 6 pedistals.





The table tops are on the trailer in the background and the remainder of the log was cut into thirds--(the matching top part of the log also) giving me 6 "half-log" pedistals about 32" high. They will be squared up and trimmed to proper height for the table later. I am planning one that will incorporate a 2" x 10" stretcher with dovetails on each end. Matching female dovetails will be cut into the flat sides of the pedistals so that they can be dropped in place at setup. The top of the stretcher will be flush with the top of the pedistals so it will support the table top.

This next picture is the last cut I made on a 40" Bur Oak. The remainder of the log was cut into 32" lengths for pedistals. I have some two and three inch by 16' slabs from this log air drying.






Here are some pics of some of my white (bur) oak tables-to-be:
( the bar is 52" and the clamp is removed once the bar is in the wood and reclamped when the bar emerges about 2' into the cut--the slabs are roughly 5'x5')


----------



## Old Cane (Dec 12, 2009)

So, do you just swing all the way around and come back on something like that or clear the cut and freehand what's left? Those are great looking pieces.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Dec 12, 2009)

Bill, those are some great looking pics of a nice piece of wood.


----------



## billstuewe (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks,



> So, do you just swing all the way around and come back on something like that or clear the cut and freehand what's left? Those are great looking pieces.


I cut all the way thru, wedging the cut, and then took my 066 w/36" bar and cut the corner freehand. I was using the earlier version of the Logosol Big Mill.


----------



## tanker (Dec 12, 2009)

excess650 said:


> Waynesville? I've been through Waynesville on 2 wheels....sidetrip off the BRP, and probably on the way to Maggie Valley.
> 
> A 4" thick table top out of oak is going to be HEAVY! I'm thinking you'll need trestle legs because of the weight, and a crane to move it.



The wife has family at Waynesville and a lot of family at or around Cherokee where her dad was raised.Very beautiful part of the world and the people are great. Scott


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 12, 2009)

*"A Year in Provence"*

Anybody ever read this book? If not, it's a good one. It's about something similar as to there being a table that is a monster to move and all the fun they had sitting around talking about it. Check it out. 

Good luck sounds like a beauty.


----------

